# Word of the day : Ha-ha



## Capt Lightning (Oct 13, 2021)

A Ha-ha usually consists with a dry ditch with a fence in it.  This was a horticultural device to provide a barrier fence without obstructing the view.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 13, 2021)

I've seen plenty of Ha-ha's in my day but they never got a ha-ha out of me!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 14, 2021)

I had forgotten the use of that term, _*Ha-ha*_, for those ingenious type of barriers. 
I am glad to be reminded from this thread, as I have been liberally using _Ha-ha_, for large numbers of online laughter situations!  

Sometimes I prefer it, to LOL,
and sometimes there is no icon available.


----------

